# Mini Volt, LowPro RDA Bundle



## Alex (3/1/16)

*Mini Volt, LowPro RDA Bundle | Compact Vape Setup*
An all new bundle brought to you by The City!

Each bundle includes:

1x Mini Volt by Council of Vapor

1x LowPro RDA

*Mini Volt by Council of Vapor | Compact 40w Box Mod*
The MiniVolt by Council of Vapor has landed at The City! This 40w box mod is easily one of the smallest box mods on the market right now. But don't let its size fool you, the MiniVolt packs a punch!

*Features:*
1300 mAh built in Lithium Ion battery.
Minimum 0.2 ohm resistance.
Real Carbon Fiber Grip.
Rubberized paint to minimize slipping.
Soft, Standard, and Power modes.
Charge cable included.

*LowPro Dripper RDA*
The highly anticipated LowPro Dripper RDA is finally in The City!

The LowPro is one of the smallest drippers on the market coming in at only 10mm but still maintaining a deep juice well at 3.5mm. The unique deck is spacious and offers builders the room they need to get creative. The included squonk center pin allows the LowPro to be thrown on to your favorite squonker. Each LowPro comes with two proprietary chuff style tips with a honeycomb design to prevent spit back.

*Features*:

10mm tall.

22mm diameter.

3.5mm deep juice well.

Unique deck.

Supports single and dual coil builds.

Squonk ready center pin.

Includes black and white chuff style caps with honeycomb design to prevent spit back

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/1/16)

Woah... now that's something I would use.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/1/16)

On the go that is.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/16)

OMG that has the cute factor!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/1/16)

cool review


----------



## BooRad (29/1/16)

Are you selling or showing off?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/1/16)

What's the price and where can we get one?


----------



## Neal (29/1/16)

Man, now that is what you call a stealth vape. Looks too sexy for it's shorts. Oh dear, I can see this putting (another) hole in the vape budget. (Budget? What budget?)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> What's the price and where can we get one?



R710

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/authentic-mini-volt-mod-by-council-of-vapor


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/1/16)

@Rob Fisher 
I want the bundle ☺


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Rob Fisher
> I want the bundle ☺



Ahhhh... not sure anyone has it locally yet...


----------



## Pixstar (29/1/16)

$35 problem is shipping
https://ecig-city.com/shop/mini-volt-lowpro-rda-bundle-compact-vape-setup/


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/1/16)

R1050.00 with shipping to Jhb excl- customs.
No thank you.
You can keep it hahaha.
My tc40w is pretty stealthy already.
What's happened in the world today.
People used to say the bigger the better,
Eg- Look at cell phones they getting bigger and bigger. 
Am I making a point?
Hahahaha I think I am.
Go big or go home ☺
Vape on peeps...

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lingogrey (29/1/16)

@kimbo had authentic LowPro's available a few months ago for a ridiculously good price: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/everything-must-go.t17394/#post-297486
I'm not sure if he still has any in stock - @kimbo ?

Clones are also available from Mr. Hardwick's for a good price: http://www.hardwicks.co.za/collections/rda/products/low-pro-rda-clone-with-bf-option 
I don't know about the quality of the clone of this specific RDA, but the quality of the Velocity Mini clone that I bought from him in November was superb (I've tried other clones of the Velo Mini and the quality on that one was far superior - I was stupid to let it go).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes (30/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> R710
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/authentic-mini-volt-mod-by-council-of-vapor


Thanks Rob. Rob Foosher and links = Money. I hope sir vape gives you commision, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

